# تصميم عيادات الاسنان



## abuameer1970 (16 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة المسؤلين 
الاخوة الاعضاء 
الاخوة المهندسين 
انا اعلم جيدا ان معرفتكم وعلمكم لا يقتصر على تصليح الادوات والاجهزة الطبية
وانما اكثر من ذلك بكثير 
فمثلا لا بد وان يكون لكم دراية واسعة في تصميم المستشفيات والعيادات العامة وعيادات الاسنان 
ومن هذا المنطلق فطلبي هو 
انني ابحث عن تصميم لعيادات الاسنان من ديكور وكيفية واين توضع الاجهزة وغير ذلك من الامور التي تخص التصميم الداخلي لعيادات الاسنان
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المسلم84 (16 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز أبحث في الفهرس....


----------



## abuameer1970 (16 يونيو 2009)

المسلم84 قال:


> اخي العزيز أبحث في الفهرس....


 اخي العزيز المسلم 84 
كنت اتمنى ان تضع الرابط 
لان هذا الصرح العظيم كبير بمعلوماته 
وكا،ك تطلب مني ان ابحث عن ابرة في كوم قش


----------



## المسلم84 (17 يونيو 2009)

تفضل أخي الكريم:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97190.html

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## مهندسة جادة (17 يونيو 2009)

شكر خاص للمهندس "المسلم84" و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## المسلم84 (17 يونيو 2009)

اولا: أشكر المهندسة "مهندسة جادة" على ردها

ثانيا :بالنسبة لعيادة الاسنان:
*يفضل أن تكون المغسلة والطاولة التي توضع عليها الادوات على يسار الكرسي (بجانب الممرضة ليسهل عليه تناول الادوات)وهنالك بعض الطاولات يكون لها وحدة متحركة..







*يفضل أن يكون الكرسي في زاوية الغرفة للحصول على مساحة أكبر للغرفة..
*ويفضل أن يكون ظهر المريض باتجاه الباب..

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله...
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## abuameer1970 (18 يونيو 2009)

اخي مسلم مشكور الف شكر 
وعفوا على الغلبة


----------



## tagdidt (9 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## صهيب الخضور (12 مايو 2010)

يمكن أن ساعدك في تصميم عياة الاسنان ليني أعمال في مجال الاسنان كتجهيز عايات
رأسلني على الميل 
[email protected]


----------



## أشرف الحسن (13 مايو 2010)

إخواني الأعزاء،،، 
أسرد لكم جزءا من خبرتي المتواضعة في تصميم عيادة الأسنان
تتكون عيادة الأسنان من عدة أجهزة من أهمها:
1- وحدة الأسنان (من أهم انواعها كافو، سيرونا....إلخ)
2- جهاز التعقيم
3- جهاز خلط الحشوات
4- جهاز تثبيت الحشوات
5- جهاز كاحت الجير
6- جهاز أشعة الأسنان
7- جهاز تحميض الأفلام
متطلبات ما قبل التركيب:
أولا: جهاز الأسنان
يحتاج جهاز الأسنان إلى مخارج توضع في جميعها في دائرة قطرهاتقريبا 30سم
وهذه المخارج هي:
مخرج الماء، مخرج الهواء، مخرج الشفط، تصريف، مخرجين كهرباء
مخرج الهواء يكون موصول من الجهة الأخرى بمصدر الهواء وهو الكمبرسور (ضاغط الهواء)
ومخرج الشفط يكون موصول بجهاز الشفط من الجهة الأخرى
يكون جهازي الكمبرسور والشفط عادة في غرفة واحدة وكلما كانت أقرب من الغرفة كلما قامت بوظيفتها بشكل أفضل، ولكن لا يحبذ أن تكون قريبة جدا لأن صوتها مزعج، أو إذا كانت قريبة من عيادة الأسنان يحبذ أن توضع داخل صندوق خاص مصنوع من الفلين كاتم للصوتحتى لا تعمل أي إزعاج
مخرجي الكهرباء، أحدهما يوصل بمفتاح كهرباء كبير يوضع على الحائط ويغذي ب 220 فولت، والمخرج الآخر يكون طرفه الثاني في غرفة الشفط والكمبرسور، 220 فولت تغذي جهاز الأسنان و ويؤخذ منها فرع لغرفة الكمبرسور والشفط حتى تقوم بتغذيتها أيضا،بحيث عند إنتهاء الدكتور من عمله يقوم بإغلاق مفتاح الكهرباء الكبير فتنقطع التغذية عن جهاز الأسنان وجهازي الشفط والكمبروسور.... يتبع


----------



## أشرف الحسن (13 مايو 2010)

وعند البدء بالعمل يقوم الدكتور بفتح المفتاح الكبير، فتتصل التغذية لجهاز الأسنان وجهازي الشفط والكمبرسور وهكذا، ومخرج الكهرباء الثاني الموصول بغرفة الكمبرسور يوجد به سلكان رفيعان يوصلان بين جهاز الشفط وجهاز الأسنان للتحكم بعمل جهاز الشفط، فإذا قام الدكتور برفع أنبوب الشفط من مكانه فإن جهاز الأسنان يعطي أمر لجهاز الشفط بالعمل عن طريق هذين السلكين، وعند وضع الأنبوب مكانه فإن جهاز الأسنان يعطي أمر لجهاز الفط بالتوقف عن العمل بواسطة هذين السلكين
مخرج الصرف، يستخدم لتصريف ما يقذف في المبصقة من فضلات وسوائل يوصل بأنبوب الصرف الخارج من الجهاز
تتكون غرفة الكمبرسور والشفط من مخرج صرف يوصل بجهاز الشفط حتى يصرف ما يقوم بشفطه من لعاب ودم وحشوات وما إلى ذلك، ومخارج كهرباء لتغذية الشفط والكمبرسور وتكون موصولة بالمفتاح الكبير في غرفة الأسنان، وسلكي التحكم بالشفط، بالإضافة إلى مخرج الهواء الموصول بالكبروسور ومخرج الشفط الموصول بجهاز الشفط.... يتبع


----------



## أشرف الحسن (13 مايو 2010)

ثانيا: جهاز أشعة الأسنان:
إذا كان جهاز الأشعة من النوع الذي يثبت على الحائط، فيجب أن يكون هناك صية خرسانية في مكان تركيبه على الحائط، حتى يتم تثبيته بإحكام و أن لا يقع على الأرض في المستقبل
ويجب الأخذ بعين الإعتبار أن يصل رأس جهاز أشعة الأسنان عند فم المريض من الجهتين الايمنى واليسرى
كما يجب أن يكون جهاز أشعة الأسنان متزن وغير مائل حتى يتمكن الطبيب من وضع رأس جهاز الأشعة في المكان الذي يريده دون أي حركة.....يتبع


----------



## أشرف الحسن (13 مايو 2010)

وبالنسبة لجهاز التعقيم، فيجب أن يوضع في مكان به تهوية حتى تخرج الأبخرة المتصاعدة الناتجه عن التعقيم إلى الخارج، كما يجب أن يوضع بحيث يكون بعيد عن الحائط بمسافة حتى تتمكن المروحة الموجود في الجهاز والمختصة بالتبريد من إطلاق الحرارة إلى الخارج دون أن يعيقها الحائط، وإلا فإن الحرارة ستتراكم وستنحرق المروحة مع الزمن


----------



## أشرف الحسن (13 مايو 2010)

ويبقى لدنيا باقي الأجهزة الصغييرة، حيث توضع على الكابينة، ويجب أن يكون لكل جهاز من هذه الأجهزة مخارج كهرباء، أي يجب أن يكون فوق الكابينة على الحائط ما لا يقل عن 5 مخارج كهرباء لهذه الأجهزة الصغيرة، كما يفضل أن تكون الكابينة على يسار كرسي الأسنان من جهة الممرضة المساعدة للدكتور وأن يكون هناك مسافة بين الكرسي والكابينة تسمح بسهولة التنقل، ويفضل أن يكون ظهر الكرسي إلى الباب حتى لا ينكشف المريض للعيان في حال دخول وخروج الناس من وإلى العيادة
ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
أخوكم بالله أشرف الحسن


----------



## KOKIKA (28 يونيو 2010)

اريد صور لديكور عيادات الاسنان ولكم جزيل لشكر


----------



## mid000soft (17 نوفمبر 2010)

_¶______(¯`v´¯)__¶¶
__¶¶¶__(¯`(?)´¯)__(¯`v´¯)___¶
__¶¶¶¶¶¶(_.^._)__(¯`(?)´¯)_¶¶
_¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶_¶____(_.^._)__¶¶¶
___¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶(¯`v´¯)¶¶(¯`v´¯)¶¶¶¶
___(¯`v¶¶¶¶(¯`(?)¯)¶(¯`(?)´¯)¶¶
_(¯`(?(¯`v´¯) (_.^._)¶_¶(_.^._)¶¶
_(_(¯`(?)´¯)¶¶¶¶¶¶(¯`v´¯) `v´¯)
___¶(_.^._)¶¶¶¶_¶(¯`(?)´¯) ?)´¯)
_¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶(¯`v´¯)¶(_.^._)`v´¯)
¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶_(¯`(?)´¯)_(¯`v´¯)?)´¯)
¶¶¶¶¶_¶¶¶¶(_.^._)¶(¯`(?)´¯)._)
¶¶¶_¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶_¶_¶(_.^._)
___§§§§.¶¶¶¶¶¶¶__¶_¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
__§§__§§.__¶¶_¶¶__¶¶¶¶¶
___§§__§§§§§§§§?§§§§§§§§
___§§____¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
___§§______¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
_____§§____¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
_______§§§_¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
_____________¶¶¶¶¶
_____________¶¶¶¶¶
__________¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶ ))


----------



## أهل الحديث (6 فبراير 2012)

*Medical and dental space planning: a comprehensive guide to design, equipment, and clinical procedures
by: Jain Malkin

http://www.mediafire.com/?ubuv9hd1789m1wo
or
http://ifile.it/tr760a



*
​


----------



## rkowwe (19 فبراير 2012)

شكر خاص للمهندس "المسلم84


----------



## المهندس عبووود (20 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------

